# Really stout indicator stand



## Norppu (Sep 25, 2020)

I got enough of my shaky indicator holder. It’s exceptionally awkward to adjust and when it finally is in place it sways like blade of grass in the wind. Good luck trying to measure something with it.
Robin Renzetti and Stefan Gotteswinter have both made their own versions of a sturdy indicator stand. The original design is probably Robin's. This I will then shamelessely plagiate.
The stand is designed so that it is easy to attach to a lathe. If you want to attach it also on a milling or surface grinder table, then making an additional 16 millimeter stick is probably not too demanding a task.
In addition, I designed the indicator holder so that it can be easily replaced with another holder, much like the quick change toolpost. You can then have a dedicated holder for each indicator.


----------

